# Vision Info Wanted



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all you Vision owners info wanted. I ordered a new Vision 647SG at the NEC show and need some info that I don't seem able to get from Adria despite several emails.
What does pre-installation for reversing camera and satellite mean exactly. :roll:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

Can't talk about the camera pre wiring, as ours is wired aftermarket.

There is satellite, solar and I think roof mounted aircon pre wiring in our Adria Vision I SG 707.

The satellite feed... like the solar is merely a + and - wiring loom going down to the schaudt electrobloc in the floor cavity.
Our satellite system [and solar panel] is wired to the 'pre-wiring' it means you don't have to run your own wires to the electrobloc, it's a lot neater.

In the 707 the wiring is in the boiler compartment under the wardrobe. It's heavier gauge wiring than the normal stuff used for lighting etc.

I really like the 647 layout, but prefer the 707 garage space.

Presume you have the nice grey version of the van?

PS have you gone quikshift6 or manual?

Enjoy

w

PS there is another chap on the forum, who takes delivery of his 647 in November... getting popular now! hahaha


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for the response.You should maybe join Adria, they don't seem pre-disposed to answering emails. I have gone for the auto version,having read up on it I think it is as good as they come with the enticing prospect of slightly better fuel consumption, and yes it is the smart grey paintwork. Looked quite imposing at the NEC. Having looked at the competition in depth we decided this was the one. Just hope now that I am not disappointed. 
All I have to do now is wish my life away until Feb/Mar to take delivery.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for that.

I got bored waiting for answers, so answered them myself!

They are great trucks. We've also got the quickshift6 box, and I prefer to manually change up gears, but let the auto do the downshifts.

We managed to get 28mpg on our last trip, ours is the 120dci version, yours will be 150dci.

We also had cruise retrofitted, as it came without. Do have air-con though.

If you have any other questions, just let me know.

w


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Jobla and Wilse. According to the memberlist, there are 20 Adria Vision owners on MHF, half a dozen post quite often.

As an Adria owner, I congratulate you on your choice and hope you get as much pleasure from your new MH as AuntieSandra and I have so far from ours. :wink:


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*vision info wanted*

We got to the show early and bought the show 647 . Could not wait until march .


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hey, Bendog, just like you did, we *bought the show Coral 650 * and haven't regretted it since. Look at my avatar. Doesn't she look fine? And what do you think of the motorhome?! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kevster (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

The pre wiring for reversing camera means there is one end of the wire loose behind the radio in the dash and the other end was tied to the wires in the vertical light box at the foot of the bed in my 707 sg.

Regards,
Kev.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*preinstalled wiring*

have just took delivery of our adria vision 647 sg , very pleased with it . trying to locate the pre installed wires , found some coiled up wire in the cupboard at the back of the van with label showing a camera , the tv coaxe is in the garage but i am unable to find the wires for the solar . next to the electobloc is a strip of connectors with several cabels terminated , i presume these are the other end of the pre installed wires . i hope some can help .


----------

